

Show HN | Gmelius, Towards a Cleaner Gmail (Chrome extension) - xpressyoo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dheionainndbbpoacpnopgmnihkcmnkl/details#february

======
dmils4
It's funny - the no.1 selling point for this is that it removes Google ads and
"cleans up" Gmail. But Gmail feels a lot more clean WITH the ads. Maybe you
need to polish up your screenshots or add audio to the video - I see 11,000
people have this thing installed, it just doesn't feel legit.

My #1 question was "is this going to access my email" - like some Google
integrated services do. Buried in your description was the line "This
extension will never access, read, store, or transmit your personal data."
<\-- if that's true, I'd make that the first thing you tell people.

Just some feedback, hope it helps.

